# Another simple pulsejet



## deatharena89 (Jun 21, 2011)

This is the simplest pulsejet you could make and costs only Rs.110 and has got a good throttling range,which you could see in the video..No need to strain much to start this engine it starts in a single attempt..If anyone need to make this design please reply here.. Thanks for watching see you all in the next pulsejet video..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YunxVl2c9oY[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 21, 2011)

Magnificent! How much thrust has it got?


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Magnificent! How much thrust has it got?


didnt calculate the thrust yet,but iam sure that it will give good thrust..if you wait for some days i will post it here..


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 25, 2011)

this has really got good thrust,tried to show an cloth near it but i was not able to do it,so much of force from the exhaust pipe..one day i will hook it up to a scale and find out the real thrust..

note: at the end when i tried to show a cardboard the engine got few holes in the welded parts.. :big: :big:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P20LLkbpZSU[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 25, 2011)

Great video. Can u direct me to the plans ?


----------



## deatharena89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Great video. Can u direct me to the plans ?


k here is the plan..

note: flare the intake pipe compulsory..flare it from 3to3.5cm..place the fuel pipe at a depth of 4.3cm from the flare..the fuel pipe dia is 3mm..please dont use fuel pipe dia more than specified..


----------

